# honda f22c1 swap in 86.5 hardbody?!!



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

ive been told that honda's f22c1 engine would be the best choice 
of engine swap for my truck.. yet i havent started my project because
of engine choice... and that's setting me back for me its either a 
rb20det(or rb26det) and a honda f22c1 vtec

i would like to know what will be the best choice on a engine swap
i want to build something different like a first ever vtec truck or something one-off but driveable for daily driving


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Question.... WHY WOULD U PUT A HONDA ENGINE IN A NISSAN?!?!!?
I would think the rb26det would be the best engine for your truck... though i havent done any measuring i would think that the engine would fit, i would also think the straight 6 would do better than the honda's vtec


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

TripleStripeD21 said:


> Question.... WHY WOULD U PUT A HONDA ENGINE IN A NISSAN?!?!!?


to have an engine with more than 135 hp and some after market support.


----------



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

well... i wanna build something different (with vtec lol)something out of ordinary i get good and bad opinions about the honda engine swap
and since every talks about and tell me just put a sr20det soo that why i added the rb26det in my engine choice

but it will be nice to have the first ever truck with vtec with after market support.... the f22c1 is just a engine choice for the ideal swap i want to do..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

doublle thread. closing.


----------

